# British Schools in Sharjah



## NanduAher (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi Friends,

Recently I have been shifted from Singapore to Sharjah. Im very new to this part of world. I have 3 years old kid & staying in Al Nahda (Opp Shara Centre), Sharjah.

Can anybody help me to advise best british school in Sharjah??

I came to know about below schools

Sharjah English school
Victoria English School
Westminister School

Please advise which school is best.........

Rgds,
Nandlal


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Each person will have their own opinion on each school- as what one person may consider excellent, another may not.
It is a very personal choice, that only you can make.

ie: some base what they call a good school on distance from home, cost of fees, activities offered etc.

Here are links to list of all the schools in Sharjah.

Sharjah schools list

Welcome to DubaiKidz.Biz


----------

